# [JavaScript] Mehrere Variablen für Live-Suche in MySql-DB



## lordkimahri (26. Jun 2018)

Hallo liebes Java-Forum,

ich hoff das ich hier in der richtigen ecke des Forums bin.

Nun zu meiner Frage, ich habe eine Postleitzahlen-Datenbank die ich derzeit schon nach einer PLZ durchsuchen kann. Nun möchte ich es etwas abändern.

Hier mein Code bisher:


```
<script type="text/javascript">

$(document).ready(function(){

    $('.search-box input[type="text"]').on("keyup input", function(){

        /* Get input value on change */

        var inputVal = $(this).val();

        var resultDropdown = $(this).siblings(".result");

        if(inputVal.length){

            $.get("lookup.php", {term: inputVal}).done(function(data){

                // Display the returned data in browser

                resultDropdown.html(data);

            });

        } else{

            resultDropdown.empty();

        }

    });

 

    // Set search input value on click of result item

    $(document).on("click", ".result p", function(){

        $(this).parents(".search-box").find('input[type="text"]').val($(this).text());

        $(this).parent(".result").empty();

    });

});

</script>
```
Meine Suchmaske sieht derzeit so aus:

```
<div class="search-box">

     
       <select>
       <option value="AT-">A</option>
       <option value="CH-">CH</option>
       <option value="DE-">D</option>
       </select>
     
       <input type="text" autocomplete="off" placeholder="PLZ" />
     
       <input type="number" autocomplete="off" placeholder="Umkreis" />

        <div class="result"></div>

    </div>
```

Wie kann ich jetzt den Wert des <select>-Tags und des 2 Input-feldes zu dem obrigen Js-code hinzufügen um es an die lookup.php weiterzugeben?

Danke für jede hilfe, ich bin leider in JavaScript ein totaler neuling!


----------

